# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Internal bay window plasterboard jointing

## Ashes

Our 20yo house has some creaking around the plasterboard joints in an internal bay window area that I need to repair.  The cracks appear where the sheets of plasterboard meet each other on the internal 135 degree angles. This is due to some foundation movement that I believe has settled as the cracks have not worsened for has quite a while now.  I understand that further movement might cause more cracks again so I might need to redo in a few years again anyway if this occurs. 
What would you recommend I use on the 135 degree internal joints? Just paper tape or a metal/pvc angle?  Any other suggestions that might be more robust if there was any slight movement again?

----------


## droog

Check to see if they were done with mesh tape, if they were there is the reason. 
Use paper tape for repair of internal corners.

----------


## mangrovejack

I like the Strait-Flex tape for corners, so much quicker for me to do (not a plasterer) and haven't had a problem with any corners cracking and what not yet.

----------

